
Project Seen - evpuneq
http://projectseen.com/
======
yakcyll
How can a font possibly affect automatic content scanning, is what I'm curious
about.

~~~
jamessb
Fonts can have ligatures, which represent several letters as a single glyph
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typographic_ligature](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typographic_ligature)).

There are several common ones for letter combinations like "oe" \- perhaps
this font simply registers longer ones for whole words?

Edit: if you're on a mac, download the .zip file and double-click on one of
the .otf font files. It will open in Font Book: View->Show Font Info says it
hs 451 glyphs, and View->Repertoire shows that there are indeed glyphs
representing each of the censored words.

~~~
oevi
Here is a nice article from a similar project that explains the trick in
detail:

[http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-
sans/](http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-sans/)

------
josefdlange
This website does the worst job explaining what it's even here for. I have to
spend ten minutes reading obfuscated to text to understand that the font shows
different glyphs when I type a "dangerous" word? Why do this in a font? Why
don't you build a spellcheck dictionary and misuse that technology instead of
this one that's in front of me all day?

~~~
suyash
It was not that bad, sometimes I don't like information presented in A, B, C
format and like to figure things out. I enjoyed it.

------
bagosm
Cool! Should be treated more like art than a tool...

------
thekemkid
The 'a' glyph annoys me, the rest of the glyphs are rounded.

------
slayed0
It would be nice if a few of the people upvoting this came into the comments
section to explain what they liked about it. I personally find absolutely no
value.

------
orf
If you like this then check out the authors other work here:
[http://emilkozole.com/](http://emilkozole.com/)

------
tzakrajs
"Tap the lines for terrorist activity.

Exfiltrate credentials using beach head and break the kill chain."

Nothing gets highlighted. Is this correct?

------
yellowapple
> claims to protect against dangerous words

> fails to censor the name of that D&D-playing traitor Edward Snowden

0/10

------
dasmoth
UK perspective: how come "NSA" is censored but "GCHQ" isn't?

~~~
emilkozole
The list is based on a publicly available list that was released by Homeland
of National security in 2013, so the focus is on US list, with that being said
it shouldn't be taken to literate since by recent reports NSA and GCHQ have
identified more than 40.000 triggers. Project "Seen" wants to stimulate a
conversation on this topic opposed to being an actual tool.

------
kraftman
Changing the width is not a pleasant experience...

------
aholla
Why is this case sensitive ??

~~~
pluma
Because it is based on ligatures, which are case sensitive by nature.

------
aortega
So it actually kind of highlight the words so they can be detected more
easily?

------
nlake44
Make sure to use strong SSL certs, otherwise how do I know its your website?
There better be a little green lock in the upper left corner of my browser ;)

------
njharman
Clicked away after it did not redact "bomb" or "terrorist".

If your gonna make a "political statement as art" put some effort into making
it work.

~~~
piqufoh
Also NSA redacts, but not GCHQ ?

